# Genetic Example Requests



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey all, you guys see my "Genetic Example" stickies at the top of this category. I'm going to make a bunch more, as many as I can muster up, then put them all into a new thread and have Indjo lock it so that you guys can just scroll through them and gather information as needed. Are there any crosses you'd like to see in particular? I've already created blacks, copper butterflies, cambodians, iridescent colors (how spead-iridescence and wild type iridescence work, steel blues, turquoise, and royal blue.) If you'd like me to demonstrate something in particular, post it here and I'll add it to a list. It'll take me a while to make all of the crosses, but it's great information (especially for new breeders.) 

Thanks! :-D


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

how to create butterfly's from solid colours, or create your own whole new line from pet shop betta's (that ones a joke)


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

> ...create your own whole new line from pet shop betta's (that ones a joke)


Teehee. 

In order for a solid to become a butterfly, it needs to posess the "variegated" fin gene. This is what causes the split in color. Without that allele, there is no butterfly. I created a copper butterfly example, where you cross a solid to a butterfly. The genetics are described there. Some other examples I'm planning on doing are-

Yellow bettas
Opaque bettas
Pastel bettas
Dragons

Just wanted to see if you guys had any more ideas, or wanted to ask "what happens if you cross this and this?"


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, could you do one on grizzles? I hardly ever see a good grizzle anymore. I would love if people knew how to breed for them, maybe they can get some love 
-Sincerely


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

marbles!How to create jumping genes?not sure if you can actually create the jumping genes yourself though...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Red,orange or yellow marble (bi color only)with white or black
Tri band flag
White scale black dot dalmatian(haven't seen this fish pop up in five years the last one I seen was pkdt)
Armageddon
Reverse butterfly(where the body is white n the first half is white n the other is a different color
Chocolate or brown solid not dark body


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

Just a note for your future Punnett squares: alleles are case-sensitive (capital letters usually reserved for dominant genes). Do not capitalize the first letter in their genotype unless it is intended.

For instance, in your Rc x cc cross, the heterozygous offspring should be listed as cc and not Cc. While there is no confusion in this case since the alleles start with different letters, it may be important in other diagrams.


----------



## ihatefirewalls (Jun 23, 2012)

*homozygous


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

CT+PK
I am trying to create CTPK.
Thanks :-D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

To create CTPK, you'll definitely be doing a lot of culling. First you'd have to be very careful when selecting your breeders.



Fabian said:


> CT+PK
> I am trying to create CTPK.
> Thanks :-D


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> To create CTPK, you'll definitely be doing a lot of culling. First you'd have to be very careful when selecting your breeders.
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Fabian*
> ...


I have a male wild coloured pk and a bicolour female.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It also all depends on their firm and finnage. Remember the standards for each tail type is a bit different from others. With such a tail type from a CT to a PK, you have some messy fins in the beginning.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> t also all depends on their firm and finnage. Remember the standards for each tail type is a bit different from others. With such a tail type from a CT to a PK, you have some messy fins in the beginning.


Okay,i need to select my pairs carefully.:-D


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

ihatefirewalls said:


> Just a note for your future Punnett squares: alleles are case-sensitive (capital letters usually reserved for dominant genes). Do not capitalize the first letter in their genotype unless it is intended.
> 
> For instance, in your Rc x cc cross, the heterozygous offspring should be listed as cc and not Cc. While there is no confusion in this case since the alleles start with different letters, it may be important in other diagrams.



I'll be using the standard betta genetics terminology for each allele, I didn't use them in the stickied ones, but now that I have a little booklet with ALL of the representations, it'll be a piece of cake. For example, "BlBl" for turquoise, "blbl" for steel blue, and "Blbl" for royal blue. Makes things much easier to understand.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately some evidence suggests that bettas do not conform to typical genetics. Many previously thought dominant or recessive genes are in fact semi dominant.


----------

